# S-Works Clib-On Bars - Do they fit the Aerofly Road Barsio



## TheBaron (Jun 5, 2013)

I have the following handlebar and stems:
- S-Works Carbon Aerofly Road Bar 2015
- S-Works SL Stem W/Expander Plug 2015

I'm interested in getting the following Specialized clip on aero bars
- Clip-On Clamp W/Pad's 2015

Is anyone else running this configuration? I ask as I am concerned that there is not enough width on the handbars between where they tough the stem and get wide to fit the clip on bars.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

So you have the bars and you're asking this question?

There's barely enough room for a garmin mount. So obviously no.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

The Aerofly handlebars hardly allows enough room to mount a k-edge Garmin mount so I doubt what you are trying to do will fit.


----------

